#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Will China government ban Apple products?

## Bhavya

The escalating trade war between China and U.S has taken a whole new level with the Huawei ban by Trump administration.After the ban China developed an anti-Apple sentiment.According to South China Morning Post report Chinese consumers are feeling that they should support their domestic brands instead of buying things from the outside companies. In this situation if China government ban Apple,it will lose 29% of it's profits as 17% of Apple products sales are depend on China. What do think will China government ban Apple products?

----------

